# New Ecaller Snow Goose CD or MP3 Available



## nodakoutdoors.com

I produced a new CD for snow goose hunting. I'm very happy with how it's sounding on my Ecaller and can't wait to use it this spring.

Eyes to the Sky Snow Goose CD

FYI


----------



## Madison

Sweet!

how would you compare this CD to the others currently available??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I wouldn't have put it out if I felt it was inferior. 

When you stop by the shop next time I'll crank it on the Ecaller. It'll be another sound collection to haunt your dreams after an all day hunt. :lol:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Look forward to picking it up.

Definitely a cool photo on the ad page.

Is that the cd jacket?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Look forward to picking it up.
> 
> Definitely a cool photo on the ad page.
> 
> Is that the cd jacket?


Not currently - but that wouldn't be a bad idea.  Madison took the picture following me last year out goosin', I don't know if I can afford his royalty fees. dd:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

I can believe that.

It's downright artsy fartsy.

What's the story behind the pic? Scouting?


----------



## Madison

Chris Hustad said:


> Madison took the picture following me last year out goosin', I don't know if I can afford his royalty fees. dd:


24 Coors Lights and a pickled egg 

That picture was taken while were driving out to a field one afternoon. Birds were already in the field but they still cooperated. There are more pics were that one came from :wink:


----------



## huntnfish89

Hey Chris...I would love to hear that new CD...We have some custom callers being made at this time....Give me a buzz and we can talk about it!

Jason


----------



## B20XD

Well guys got the new sound files from Chris and got to tell ya it sounds amazing. If I were a goose I would have to come see whats up. Better get your hands on it, this is definately a good one!!!


----------



## bud69652

Got the new cd and ran it through my e-callers. Sounds great! Can't wait to give it a try in march. Good job on the cd Hustad.


----------



## CYBER SCOUTIN

Chris Hustad said:


> I produced a new CD for snow goose hunting. I'm very happy with how it's sounding on my Ecaller and can't wait to use it this spring.
> 
> Eyes to the Sky Snow Goose CD
> 
> FYI


It says you produced it. How did you record it. Did you use your mouth call or did you cut and paste other files together or did you record a live flock. I am going to buy one, but what makes yours better than others.
Also how many MB's is the c/d if i have it delivered instead of on-line purchase ? Could we hear a sample of it? I for one would like to hear it a little first.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Emailed file is almost 7MB zipped. I had to keep it short enough to email. The CD has the longer version.

Currently no demo available. PM me if you have more questions.

There is good options out there, this is just another alternative for guys wanting something different.

Chris


----------



## Horker23

I got my cd a couple of weeks ago and it sounds awsome chris. Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## bluegoose18

Just placed an order today  
With such intense accuracy this CD,
will create Tornados right before your eyes


----------



## trouttracker

How long does the e-mail version play?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

About 7 minutes which people loop.

The CD runs about an hour.


----------



## chuck stemig

Chris,

I downloaded your CD into my MP3 player and tried it out yesterday. It sounded great! I really like those low murmurs.

Thanks for a great product.


----------



## nrd739

where can one buy a reasonably priced ecaller - nope i not savy enuf to make one 
thanks


----------



## chuck stemig

Chris,

Your CD brought them in right on top of the speakers, literally. My hunting partner had to flush them off. Whatever goose language that you were using, sure did the trick.

Good job! and thanks again for a great product.


----------



## sloughslapper

Can you tell me what bit rate and codec this is for .mp3?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

That is a fantastic question....I would have to dig that one up.


----------



## sloughslapper

I ask this because I'd like to get as close to "lossless" as possible. All .mp3, unless there is no compression, are a lossy format.


----------



## gooseman007

Just received my Eyes to the Sky cd.. Sounds awesome..Sure is nice to have a quality store such as Nodak Outdoors I can rely on for my hunting goods. Thanks Chris


----------



## bluegoose18

Eyes to the sky is the best ecaller cd that we used in the 09 season.
Our group had two other cd with us on the hunt, oh sure they worked if you like the 300 yd hover
Eyes to the sky made it so we did not have to fire until the landing gear was deployed :thumb:


----------



## bcrawford12

Hello,

I would greatly appreciate the opportunity to win this ecaller. It seems everytime we are able to make it out to the field my ecaller breaks!

Thanks,
Brady


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hey, this isn't the giveaway. :thumb:


----------

